# cere color in male budgie



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Okay so here's jack he's around 6 months old...idk his exact age but the local pet shop where i got him said it...he's about 4 days with his new home with gina under my care...at first he's afraid but he's becoming much more curious now and singing too...with the help of ipad i play budgie sounds there and theyre totally crazy about it.

But lets get to the real topic...recently i have been itching to know if jack is not in condition of breeding due to his cere is bit brown...i absolutely no intention of breeding them coz theyre too young and i dont have enough information about it...im just concern about his cere...recently i also saw some topic that its about hormonal and it can affect his ********s or whatsoever it is...if it is, i need some help *_*
Im attaching his picture...i did my best calling him instead of grabbing him in the cage, he's a bit energetic he flies around


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I am guessing and I am not an export in telling the gender but I think your jack maybe a girl budgie... Your budgie has pale blue with white. When they get older the blue turns to brown. I may be wrong. When you have a male the cere is a purplish blue...

I think you might have to wait for a breeder on the form to tell you the gender.... Very tricky to tell....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there, 

The pictures aren't exactly the best quality, but I do see what you mean.
From the photos, I'm seeing a light bluish cere mingled with white and there is even a pale whitish colour above the nostril area.
I'm unable to properly see the brown colour, but do see where the cere is turning somewhat more dark.

It's quite possible that Jack is a female, but still that darkish colour doesn't look right to me. I think it's best for you to have Jack properly examined by a specialized avian vet.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I agree with Lyn. Jack might be a girl.


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

I have been worrying about his gender too...but since i got him gina has always been the dominant one, she is starting to chew the perch and squaking a lot 2 days ago she even rejected jack (sign of being moody) jack never fought back...he's much more talkative one which i thought he is purely male...some members in this forum also said he is clearly a boy...anyway thank you for sharing some of your knowledge i will also wait the opinion of the other members

Omg...then jack might be jacqueline *_*

But im when im seeing jack eating some seeds with orange gina pecked him and he dont fight back...i know that if 2 females they tend to hold ground and start fighting...but he doesnt do that...he just fly away from gina's constant wrath


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's true, I said your Jack was a boy in your introductory thread. But upon a closer look at these new photos which are in slightly better lighting, your Jack at about 5 months old should have a deep purplish coloured cere which should be in the process of maturing to the royal blue colour, most male budgies of normal mutations should mature into the royal blue colour at 6 months old.
And according to these new photos I'm not seeing that. I'm seeing a lot of white mixed with faint light blue colour.

Also just so you know, behaviour is not an accurate way of telling gender. 
The best way really is by looking at the colours on the cere.


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

This is the closest picture i have taken i did my best focusing mainly the cere while he is looking at me i zoomed it to eliminate the bars of the cage


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Jack looks indeed like a girl to me!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You do have a little Jacqueline there, however she is below 6 months old.


----------



## JanineBudgies (May 4, 2015)

mixxie said:


> Okay so here's jack he's around 6 months old...idk his exact age but the local pet shop where i got him said it...he's about 4 days with his new home with gina under my care...at first he's afraid but he's becoming much more curious now and singing too...with the help of ipad i play budgie sounds there and theyre totally crazy about it.
> 
> But lets get to the real topic...recently i have been itching to know if jack is not in condition of breeding due to his cere is bit brown...i absolutely no intention of breeding them coz theyre too young and i dont have enough information about it...im just concern about his cere...recently i also saw some topic that its about hormonal and it can affect his ********s or whatsoever it is...if it is, i need some help *_*
> Im attaching his picture...i did my best calling him instead of grabbing him in the cage, he's a bit energetic he flies around


I also noticed the "weird" cere in Jack!
"He" also looks like a little female to me,but I could be wrong!

Okay,well,to answer your question:
Jack is not in breeding condition. (Even if "he" is a female)
Any budgie CAN breed all year round,but top breeding condition is best (look at the attached photo of my hen and **** in breeding condition)

When **** budgies are in top breeding condition, they produce more sperm and your breeding outcome will be more successful. Also, females are more fertile when in breeding condition. Budgies must be 1 year or older In order to breed successful!
The more experienced breeders will be able to give you more info!

Please do not breed any budgies before doing a lot of research first!
Hope this helped!

Janine

One of my Females : Star
In breeding condition
She laid 4 eggs and fostered an abandoned chick and also hatched an abandoned egg!


One of my Males: Bubble 
In breeding condition


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Well it seems i possess 2 females...but i havent seem them bickering...only thing is when they go to sleep theyre on the same perch but not side by side...this is gina she is positively female for the brown cere...should i wait for jack to get older to confirm if he is really a she? Or should i get another male just to keep them from bickering in the future?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

mixxie said:


> Well it seems i possess 2 females...but i havent seem them bickering...only thing is when they go to sleep theyre on the same perch but not side by side...this is gina she is positively female for the brown cere...should i wait for jack to get older to confirm if he is really a she? Or should i get another male just to keep them from bickering in the future?


Yes, Gina is a female and given your current situation, it's best to not add another budgie to the mix. Adding a male would only potentiate fighting between the girls to get the male's affection. It's wiser to let things as they are now and see how they continue to behave upon reaching breeding condition.

If you notice the beginnings of vicious fighting between the girls, then permanent separation into different cages would be the best course of action.


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

im thinking now is when i go out and cant keep an eye on them...such as when i go to work (which im actually at work now) and im really starting to worry because gina has that attitude to pick a fight while jack...um, jacqueline is one that evade...i can accept that theyre both females but i absolutely hate to think that they will start to fight while im away and thet might hurt each other. :scream:


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you guys for giving me advices i really did a good thing to join in this forum. I feel glad to take some lessons from you guys...:facepunch: bump
Now that i think about it i havent seen them preening each other and even sleep side by side...jack/jacqueline dont even try to court gina...it all makes sense...i must provide them at least a division in the cage so that i can rest assured they wont hurt each other while im away


----------



## JanineBudgies (May 4, 2015)

The best thing you can do is to leave the girls just the way they are now,if they are not fighting. Do NOT add a male! It will only cause one of your girls getting hurt!
I once had 2 females in one cage and they never ever fought! I never introduced a male and they lived happily without any problems!
They stayed in the same cage till the day that one of them died:budgie: 
The other female sadly also died a few months later because of her age (10 years!!)

If your budgies are not fighting,then leave them together!
Janine


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I still think Jack is a female.. Instead of calling your budgie Jack you can call her Jackie.....


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello guys i just got back out of town and i wanna update about what happened.
I left my little ones to my brother for about a week and well the blue one (still confused about calling her jackie) looked like suddenly all grown up. Is it normal or my eyes are just playing tricks on me due to my 1 week absence...i just noticed also that they feel at home now too and im so happy for them anyway i will post some pictures of them...they seem to get along too and doing well :grinning:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Could you please post a full-size close-up picture of Jackie's cere taken in natural light rather than a thumbnail attachment?

The photo should be taken without flash, and not in direct sunlight. It may be a trick of the lighting, but to me, Jackie's cere looks much different in the last two pictures you posted than in the first ones in this thread. I'd like to be able to really see the cere color accurately at this time and thumbnail attachments don't lend themselves to that.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html*


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

I would like to upload now but im still at work...it doesnt look like different but my brother told me she kept loosing cotton like feathers last week and i told him to take her to a vet and since we live at province we dont have avian vets in town...i also said to buy some millet spray and mineral block because i totally forgot it when i went out of town


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


mixxie said:



I would like to upload now but im still at work...it doesnt look like different but my brother told me she kept loosing cotton like feathers last week and i told him to take her to a vet and since we live at province we dont have avian vets in town...i also said to buy some millet spray and mineral block because i totally forgot it when i went out of town

Click to expand...

No problem. 
Please upload a couple of full-sized ones when you are home and have time. :wave:*


----------

